# Armenian: վայ



## platonov

Hi!

I know it is a Russian forum, but since there is no forum for Armenian language, I thought maybe somebody here could help me with a simple question.

I'd like to know what does an Armenian interjection mean. I have it only in Russian transcription, which is Вай. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> i'd like to know what does an armenian interjection mean. I have it only in russian transcription, which is Вай.


*վաժ *(вай) = *Ой!* 

Так говорят, когда что-то не нравится. Например, *վաժ վաժ *(вай-вай) = *ой-ой*.


----------



## Maroseika

I'd rather say it's Georgean. But actually it can be Turkish as well:

Вай-вай-анам-кая - оригинальная скала в ущелье реки Качи (Качикален), верстах в 6-ти от Бахчисарая. За мельницей Кош-дермен, отдельно от краевых утесов ущелья стоит столбообразная скала, саженей пять высотою, с размытым основанием, по-видимому, угрожающая скорым падением — Вай-вай-анам-кая. Несколько дальше по дороге находится другая отдельная скала Хорхма-балам-кая, похожая на сидящую в кресле колоссальную женщину. Татары называют первую скалу дочерью, а вторую — матерью, и рассказывают о них, особенно о первой, разные легенды. 
*Названия "Вай-вай-анам" и "Хорхма-балам" имеют диалогический характер: дочь говорит: "Ай-ай, мама!" Мать ободряет: "Не бойся, дитя!" Слово кая значит скала. (БиЕ) *

To say nothing about ой вэй, вэйз мир and азохен вэй, бояре...


----------



## sokol

Maroseika said:


> To say nothing about ой вэй, вэйз мир and азохен вэй, бояре...


Now that's interesting as when you mention ой вэй - this could also be Yiddish (from German _Oh Weh!)_. - My guess nevertheless rather would be that вай and вeй were two different words (or at least to my knowledge it shouldn't be вай in Yiddish).


----------



## Kolan

The word in question is written in Armenian alphabet and, irrespectively to other similar interjections in different languages, is Armenian proper.


----------



## Vurguncu

The word is Persian, *"wāy".*


----------



## Faylasoof

Vurguncu said:


> The word is Persian, *"wāy".*



In Farsi waai وای    =  woe! / alas! / oh!

 In fus7a  (Classical) Arabic: wai وَی  = woe! / oh!  - used as _waik_ ویك  /  _wailak_ ویلك =وَی لك = woe to you! 

 Not sure if Persian took it from _fus7a_ Arabic or the other way round.


----------



## enipra

Hello,
as a native armenian speaker, I must say that this thread needs some correction.
In fact the armenian for вай, vay is *not* վաժ, but *վայ*:


----------



## hardliner_77

վայ is oops


----------

